# Looing for Lease in GA or FL



## RyanTigerFan (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a small group of hunters looking for a lease for 2012-2013 in GA or FL. Looking mainly to hunt deer, hog, and turkey, but would love to have a place with duck/goose on there as well.

We need pre-existing lodging with electricity and water, as we will all be traveling from Central FL.

Thanks y'all


----------



## bandit819 (Jan 24, 2012)

How many in your group. I run a club on 550 acres in Dooly County that has a house with bunk room and a few trailers that can rented.$1600 per member includes lease fees, insurance, utilities, food plots and supplimental feed. Going up this weekend to show the place. If interested call Robbie 321-231-4354.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*member*

I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*member*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## rutledgerm (May 1, 2012)

We have 4 member slots left between Benovolance and Lumpkin Ga, $1000 a year per member includes a house and great fellowship and hunting. Call Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------

